# Wie viel Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?



## Chris2109 (9. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute, 

wie der Titel schon sagt stellen sich mir gerade 2 Fragen.

Wie viel __ Hel-X kann/sollte man in eine 300l Regentonne bringen? 

Und zweitens, sollte ich in meine erste Filtertonne ebenfalls bewegtes Hel-X bringen oder doch wie angedacht, mit Japanmatten arbeiten?

Derzeit geht es von der Üumpe über den UV-C Klärer in den CompactSieve 2 als Vorfilter und danach war die Bestückung eigentlich mit

Japanmatte-Hel-X bewegt - Hel-X ruhend

angedacht.

MfG


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Hi Chris,
schwimmendes bis 150 Liter, schwebendes bewegt bis 100 Liter.
Eine Matte davon sollte durchaus Sinn machen.


----------



## Nori (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Vergiss die Japanmatten - die stammen noch aus einer Zeit, als Bürsten als Vorfilter dienten
Die lassen sich rel. schwer reinigen und die Filterwirkung ist eher schlecht!
Nimm normale Schaummmatten mit PPI 10 bis PPI 30 hintereinander - sind günstiger in der Anschaffung, besser in der Wirkung und leichter zu reinigen (ich verwende 5 cm Stärke).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Hi Nori,
die Japanmatten sind doch schon vorhanden. 

Auch wenn die etwas gröber sind als Schaumstoffmatten, würde ich sie nicht gleich wegwerfen.

Ich verwende auch noch Schaumstoffmatten in 2cm und 5cm Stärke vor dem Hel-x.


----------



## Nori (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Gegen Schaumstoffmatten ist auch nichts einzuwenden - aber die Japanmatten sind "Platzverschwendung" wenn man ein CS vorgeschaltet hat!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Hallo Chris

Welches Helix benutzt du denn dann 50ger oder 60ger ???

denn alles was kleiner ist schwimmt dir dann in deinen Teich 

mache mal ein Netz oder Sieb über deine Ablaufrohre

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Wieso netz oder Sieb? Das erste Rohr hab ich geschlitzt und das zweite gelocht. Die großen Löcher dienen als überlauf oder versteh ich das grad falsch?


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Hallo Chris,


der Patrick meint die letzte Tonne. Ich geh mal davon aus das die Überlauflöcher größer wie das hel-x sind. Ohne netz sieb kann das hel-x schnell mal in den Teich gespült werden.


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Ok also über die Löcher noch nen Sieb spannen


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

 gut dafür geeignet ist Dachrinnen Laubschutzgitter, einfach mit 2 Kabel Bindern festmachen - dann bleibt das hel-x in der tonne


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Mai 2013)

Das bekomm ich hin

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Welches Hel-x nehm ich denn für ruhend und welches für bewegt? Habe jetzt bei sprick GmbH geschaut und würde das mit "schwebend" gekennzeichnete für die ruhende Tonne nehmen und das andere für die bewegte, richtig so?


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Andersherum sollte es besser gehen.


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Ok, also in die 2. Tonne 100l schwebendes Hel-X mit Sauerstoff-Pumpe aufgewirbelt, 3. Tonne 150l ruhendes, dass untergeht ja?

Nochmal zum Thema mit den Matten in der 1. Tonne:

Die Japanmatte die zu sehen ist, ist die einzige die ich bisher habe. Somit wäre es immernoch möglich mit Schaummatten zu arbeiten. Jetzt hab ich aber 2 ideen im Kopf.

1. Idee: Schaummatte grob - Schaummatte fein - Japanmatte (also die 3 in Kombination in der 1. Tonne)

2. Idee: Keine Matten, sondern ebenfalls 100l bewegtes Hel-X

Habe gestern ein Forumeintrag gefunden, in welchem Stand, dass man beim CS2 als Vorfilter auf die Matten in der Tonne verzichten kann und dafür lieber sämtliche Tonnen dahinter mit bewegtem Hel-X bestückt und nur die letzte Tonne (wie bei mir) ruhiges Hel-X macht.

Ergibt das Sinn?


----------



## Nori (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Die Matten sind für die feinere Filtrierung schon noch notwendig.
Die Japanmatte bringt für die Filtrierung wenig - sie ist eigentlich auch nur Ansiedlungsfläche für Bakterien.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle trotzdem nochmal mit Sascha reden wegen des Hel-X - ich verwende für die ruhende Anwendung auf sein Anraten hin schwebendes Hel-X.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Dann muss ich nur noch wissen wer Sascha ist


----------



## Nori (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Sorry,
dachte du hättest den anderen Thread mitgelesen.
Ist ein Forumskollege und Händler
http://www.vliesfilterprofis.de/

Geh dann auf "Hel-X" und "Preise" ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Sascha sollte man kennen, da er nicht nur Hel-X verkauft, sondern auch anderes. 

Versuch mal probeweise in der ersten Tonne an den Einlauf einen Damenstrumpf zu hängen und vergleiche es mit den Ergebnissen der Matten.


----------



## mcreal (10. Mai 2013)

Nori schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle trotzdem nochmal mit Sascha reden wegen des __ Hel-X - ich verwende für die ruhende Anwendung auf sein Anraten hin schwebendes Hel-X.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Hallo Nori,

Ich habe damals von Sascha die Empfehlung für schwimmendes bekommen,sowohl für das bewegte als auch für das ruhende.
Was soll denn jetzt der Vorteil des schwebendes gegenüber der schwimmenden Variante sein?


mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## Nori (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Hallo Mike,
ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es Vorteile hätte, ich hab nur empfohlen mit SASCHA zu reden - er hat mir in meinem Fall (!), wo das Hel-X in Säcken dazugepackt ist (also auch eine ruhende Verwendung), das schwebende 12-er empfohlen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Hallo Mike,
das schwimmende ist ein klein wenig leichter als Wasser und schwimmt. Es lässt sich mit viel Strömung bewegen.
Das schwebende ist mit genügend Bakterienfilm drauf etwas schwerer als Wasser und muss dann nur leicht nach oben bewegt werden.


----------



## Chris2109 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Soll ich das Hel-X in der ruhenden Tonne dann in solche Filtersäcke einpacken?

Habe ich jetzt schon bei mehreren Leuten gesehen :-/


----------



## Nori (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Würde ich nicht - ist bei mir was anderes, da ich Matten und Hel-X in einer gemeinsamen Tonne hab, und deshalb das Hel-X zum Reinigen rausnehmen müsste.
Bei einer Tonne mit Hel-X ist das unnötig, da durch Umrühren und Schmutzablass gereinigt wird.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Hi Nori,
das ist bei mir aktuell genauso wie bei dir.
Ich möchte es aber mit der nächten Erweiterung ändern, da das Hel-X dann schon besser durchspült wird.

@Chris, du kannst das direkt reinmachen, wenn du eine ordentliche Absaugung am Boden realisieren kannst.
Filter abstellen, das Hel-X umrühren und den Mulm unten absaugen.


----------



## Chris2109 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

So bis ich mein Hel-x bestelle habe ich den Filter derzeit mit japanmatte und einer kleinen schaummatte ppi30 und einer ppi10 in der ersten Tonne und den anderen beiden mit filterwatte am laufen.

Ergebnis: teich ist schon klarer geworden. Innerhalb von 8tagen hab ich ca 10cm mehr Sichtweite dazu bekommen. Seit ich meine fischis nur noch sehr wenig alle 3 Tage füttere sind alle fleißig am "abgrasen" der Folie und Steine  am Wochenende bekomme ich noch 2x 55W uvc TL Klärer dazu und dann fliegt erstmal die 36w uvc vorübergehend raus 

MfG


----------



## Chris2109 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

So wie besprochen, habe ich Laubschutzgitter noch über die Rohre gemacht. Hier der erstmal vorläufige Aufbau. Mit Hel-X muss ich noch paar Tage warten.


----------



## Nori (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Mit welcher Pumpenleistung arbeitest du da - kommt mir etwas "lahm" vor im CS.

Die Matten bringen so in die Tonne geworfen gar nichts - du musst Matten immer so einbringen, dass sie durchströmt werden müssen (!) - also am besten Passformstücke in die Tonne pressen und beschweren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Chris2109 (16. Mai 2013)

Pumpe hat derzeit leider nur 6900l am Filter die neue mit 15000l ist unterwegs . die matten waren erstmal was ich noch da hatte. Die neuen hol ich noch...Stichwort :nachwachsende Rohstoffe 

Soll ich die matten nun eig hinstellen oder übereinander legen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nori (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Wenn ich mir da meine 7500-er Laguna anseh mit einem Meter Förderhöhe, dann geht die entweder so gut, oder deine ziemlich schlecht - deine bringt ja den Schmodder gar nicht dahin, wo er liegen soll.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38951/page-2

Gruß Nori


----------



## Chris2109 (16. Mai 2013)

Könnte das an meinem derzeit mit 25mm noch sehr geringem schlauchdurchmesser liegen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nori (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Ist sehr wahrscheinlich - ich verwende einen 2" Schlauch.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Chris2109 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Wie hast du den CS2 auf 2" bekommen? ICh __ blicke da noch nicht ganz durch bei den versch. Schlauchstutzen. Dern CS2 nimmt vom Hersteller aus max. 40mm und meine Pumpe/UVC gehen bis 52mm

Also was soll ich da nun machen? Je größer desto besser, durch nen 40mm Schlauch passt niemals soviel Volumen/Zeiteinheit durch wie durch einen 2"

MfG


----------



## Nori (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Ich hab mir bei www.koiland-kehr.de einen 2"-Stutzen bestellt (Dichtung nicht vergessen) - der wird mit dem originalen gebogenen Gegenstück des CS verschraubt und schon kannst 2"-Schläuche anschliessen.
z.B.
http://www.koiland-kehr-shop.de/sho...ed/W883sljxG0yT4X2zx4ZKm,4,DOnQfaI28DSoP2MiP_

Du benötigst ein 1,5" Außengewinde und 50mm (= 2" Schlauchanschluss) - ich weiss jetzt aber nicht mehr ob ich das Teil aus PP oder PVC genommen hab - du kannst aber dort anrufen, Frau Kehr ist sehr kompetent.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Chris2109 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Super Shop, dann werde ich da mal ein wenig rumgucken.

Bei dieses Tüllen http://www.koiland-kehr-shop.de/sho...ed/W883sljxG0yT4X2zx4ZKm,4,DOnQfaI28DSoP2MiP_ handelt es sich da um gewindegrösse x schlauchdurchmesser von ... Bis...?


----------



## juerg_we (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

hallo chris,
so habe ich meinen filter gebaut,
für den 1sten filter habe ich so kasetten gebaut und die mit 0.3 siebgewebe bespannt,insgesammt 6 stück ,
momentan laufen 10000 l wasser durch und nach 5 tagen ist die erste kasette 30%voll,von biofilm noch keine spur, ich bin dann gleich von der pumpe auf 75mm rohr gegangen.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Hi Jürgen,
tolle Konstruktion. 

Wie bekommst du denn den Dreck wieder aus dem Sieb?


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

ist doch ganz einfach ...................



.............................er dreht es um 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## PeterW (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Hallo Chris,

da ich momentan gerade meinen Teich erweitere und dann auch über Regentonnen fltern will, mal eine kurze Frage zu deinem Aufbau. Hast du keine Ablassöffnungern in den Tonnen siht zumindest nicht danach aus so wie du die eingegraben hast. Saugst du die dann mit Schlammsauger ab?
Aus Platzgründen würde ich nämlich am liebsten auch ohne Ablässe bauen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Chris2109 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Genau, hab nicht soviel Platz für einen ablasshahn, wenn es nötig ist kommt schlammpumpe unten rein und dann raus damit. Auf die 5 min kommt es mir da auch nicht an


----------



## juerg_we (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

hallo jörg,
die siebe sind nur von oben eingehängt,ich löse links und rechts die klammern und kann sie nach oben herausziehen ,dann umdrehen ausspülen fertig
gruss jürgen


----------



## Joerg (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Hi Jürgen,
das hört sich an wie eine gut funktionierende aber recht aufwändige Lösung.
Bei einem Spaltsieb sammelt sich der Dreck einfach in der Rinne. Dort kann er sich dann auch nicht mehr weiter im Wasser lösen.

Du hast ja mehrere dieser Siebe nacheinander. Das Wasser fließt dann von Sieb zu Sieb und wird weiter gefiltert?

(Es könnte sein, dieses Thema wird in einen neuen Beitrag abgetrennt!)


----------



## juerg_we (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

hallo jörg,
die siebe sind paralell geschaltet,das heisst das wenn der erste voll ist und überläuft ist der nächste an der reihe der vollaufen kann,so erhoffe ich mir mit minimalen kosten einen betrieb ohne saubermachen von (hoffentlich )
min 2 monaten und die nachgeschalteten schwammfilter 1 mal im jahr.
das saubermachen dauert pro sieb ca5min,dafür hat mich nur der vorfilter 70 euro gekostet und habe (wenn es klappt) 2 monate komplette ruhe,wenn es dich interesiert mach ich mal bilder wenn ich den sieb probehalber herausnehme. der nachbau ist gerne erwünscht
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Joerg (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel  Hel-X?1. Tonne Matten oder auch Hel-X?*

Hi Jürgen,
bitte erstelle mal ein neues Thema mit dem Bau und Betrieb deines Filters.
Das könnte bei dem Preis durchaus sicher interesant für einige sein.


----------

